# I think Clamps, especially good ones are...well worth the money, now that I read this forum



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

I cannot afford good clamps, no way. $30-60 each. (more like 50 -70) **They are pricey but I realize now, that it's probably the way to go..
But, then I go and buy Harbor Freight cheapo's and regret it, they work, barely, I've broken a few, but never seem to hit the mark as I want it.
What's a woodworker to do unless they have $500. to drop on a kit of Besseys?

UPDATE: I will take my time and search Craig's daily, and purchase what I ca, when I can…I can't wait to have some NICE parallel clamps, my work will be so much more gratifying.
Thanks for all the advice!

I'll buy a few, here and there, and quit whining that I don't have good clamps. Waaahhh!


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Clamps are one of those things you can never have too many or too large a variety of. I started out with a number of HF spreader clamps, 12, 24, and 36 inches and a number of 12 inch F style clamps. Over the length of time, every time I had an extra 20, I would buy a Bessey or Irwin clamp. Now I have 2 48 inch Jorgensons, about a half dozen 12 inch and another half dozen 24 inch Bessey and Irwin clamps. The HF clamps kept me from being needy as I slowly built the collection.

I don't know about you, but my relatives never know what to get me for holidays and birthdays. All of them have a list of the clamps I like. Most family gifts are to be 20 bucks and under. Makes everyone happy, including myself.


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

lol, yup, good stuff, thanks


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

I totally agree. I keep looking at the 'nice' cabinet style clamps and just shake my head. IMO they are priced $10 - $20+ too high (depending on size). It just amazes me how much a couple pieces of cast metal, a threaded rod and a steel rod cost.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I hear ya.
Craigslist has been good to me on clamps.
One must look every day, and then, bingo, clamp city.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

What's a woodworker to do unless they have $500.

Here you go, nice project and you get bar clamps… 

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/72747


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

HF pipe and F clamps are inexpensive and work well.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Even pipe clamps cost a fair bit unless you've got lots of spare black gas pipe sitting around, but definitely cheaper than nice parallel clamps.

It's frustrating, I agree. It has taken me several years to build up my vast collection of 8 Jet parallel clamps. Yes, 8. Everytime I have a spare $100 to drop on your shop, clamps are the last place I look to spend it, so it has taken a lot of discipline to get even these 8. The one lesson I've learned and strategy I've tried to stick to is that whenever a retailer is discounting parallel clamps, I must take advantage. It slowly builds the clamp collection and I don't feel I've gotten as gouged as having bought them retail.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Woodworking is a niche market…..every aspect of it can be overpriced. There's no way I can justify the price of some of these clamps, even if they are great clamps. I tend buy the deals from sales, clearance prices, etc. I bought some of the Stanley parallel clamps dirt cheap from Big Lots a few years ago. I also bought the Jet clamps at a steep discount. The HF F style clamps are a great deal for lighter work. Pipe clamps in general are relatively affordable too.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 27, 2007)

To take a contrarian view, a well-made clamp lasts forever. I definitely understand the frustration of funding a good set among all the other items you could add to your shop, and have definitely gone the used and cheap route. But I use the good ones almost every project, and they have outlasted most of my original power tools.

I also think the 'you cannot have too many clamps' idea is both true and wrong-headed. Different projects are going to require additions, but you can do a lot with a fairly small set - 4 24" Besseys are my workhorses. Those and some good quality handscrews do an awful lot.

Pretty sure that Lee Valley has a Bessey sale once a year.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Items like these shop made right angle clamps, can also save you some money. It allows you to use the less expensive 6 inch and 12 inch clamps and greatly reduce the number of 24" + clamps that bring a higher price tag.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

There are lots of techniques out there to reduce clamping needs. These include fast drying adhesives, gang clamping, sprung and mechanically locking joints, cheaply made jigs and assembly fixtures, brads and screws, shrink wrap, even tape…

There's always used clamps, too…

Craigslist, pawn shops, garage sales, etc… Boring old clamps rarely get much love, so they are often sold cheap. That's WHEN you can find the good ones. Lots of crap out there, too!

On the other hand, if a top quality clamp could be sold at a decent profit margin for $15-20, don't you think it would be out there? Put yourself in the shoes of a project manager at a tool company and think about it… You could corner the market! On the same token, if an Asian factory could cheaply produce such an item, without patent infringement issues, they'd be shopping them to every wholesaler on the planet.

While some of the cheaper clamps are plenty serviceable, it's the little details of top-quality stuff, as well as a smaller potential purchaser base, that drives up the cost. This isn't limited to woodworking. Compare the low and high end of anything, from tools, to cars, to homes… It's the details that make the difference, and it's up to us to individually decide if those details make enough different to us to justify the extra cost. Sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't…


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I am beginning to think that "good" clamps are a lot like "good" WW equipment, in that they cost more and you only cry once when you fork out the $$$ for them. Once I started using the Jorgensen Cabinet Masters, I finally understood. Yeah, I still have a lot of their F-style clamps and a "dwindling supply" of HF clamps (they fail and are discarded), but the Cabinet Master parallel clamps (similar to Bessey) simply change/improve your clamping skills, IMO.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I have A LOT of the Pittsburgh bar clamps from HF. I also have a few longer jorgensen HD bar clamps as they deflect less than the HF ones. The best thing I ever did was bite the bullet and buy a pair of 12", 24" and 36" parallel clamps. The 36"s are jorgensen cabinet masters and the 12" and 24" are Bessy Revo's. It's amazing what a difference a good parallel clamp makes when doing a glue-up (ESPECIALLY end grain cutting boards). After I get the glue-up registered and locked down with 2 parallel clamps (and cauls on top of them) I slap on the Pittsburgh bar clamps where they are needed.

I used to think they were an overpriced luxury until I used them. If I had the money, I would have a wall full of them.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Clamps are number one on Christmas list as well. They can't go wrong getting any.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Ask an Englishman what kind of cramps (see, we even spell it differently) he uses and the answer will be 'Record Sash Cramps'. 
Even though a sash cramp is only a steel bar, two jaws and a threaded rod, you'd think they'd all be the same. But they're not. I bought 4 cheap ones before, ruined one job with them and took them to be recycled.
I won't make the same mistake again - you get what you pay for.


----------



## hans2wiz (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't recommend to buy Bessey LM series f-clamps. After first use clamping arms just sag out. TPN series clamps just cost few euros more.


----------



## msmith1199 (Oct 24, 2012)

In defense of the clamp makers, pricing is often about volume. If Walmart carried Bessey clamps and every Walmart store in the world sold 50 clamps a day, then you would see the price come way down. When you are selling lower volumes then your cost per item to make goes up.

But on a good note, I got four free Jet clamps a few months back at Woodcrafters. All I had to do was buy a $900 Jet drum sander and the clamps came free!


----------



## Swyftfeet (Jun 15, 2012)

Newbie question, whats the downside of using 3/4" pipe clamps? I really like them.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

On the other hand, if a top quality clamp could be sold at a decent profit margin for $15-20, don't you think it would be out there? Put yourself in the shoes of a project manager at a tool company and think about it… You could corner the market! On the same token, if an Asian factory could cheaply produce such an item, without patent infringement issues, they'd be shopping them to every wholesaler on the planet.
For me this is irwin and bessey F clamps, both are made in China and Taiwan and are no better then the American made Jorgensen. Main difference is that the Jorgensens are available cheaper then either at HD, actually haven't found any place cheaper then HD for the Jorgensen Fs. Just went into the local Woodcraft last week and they were finally marking down the Besseys, probably to match the HD Jorgensens.

I am beginning to think that "good" clamps are a lot like "good" WW equipment, in that they cost more and you only cry once when you fork out the $$$ for them. Once I started using the Jorgensen Cabinet Masters, I finally understood. Yeah, I still have a lot of their F-style clamps and a "dwindling supply" of HF clamps (they fail and are discarded), but the Cabinet Master parallel clamps (similar to Bessey) simply change/improve your clamping skills, IMO.
Too true, I've got my stack of HF crap but once I had a big enough collection to do most small projects I started adding from outside HF to get something decent that will hold up. I plan on adding a couple of 7000 series Jorgensens in the next week to help with the larger cutting board glue ups. Price hurts but one clamp this month, another next, it all adds up to a decent collection.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Brian, I've been using pipe clamps for many years. They may not fit exactly every clamping need, but they've served me well.
Bill


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Keep an eye out on Auctions.

You can build onto your collection and get good quality stuff.

Nobody just went out and bought "a wall of clamps" one day. (nobody married anyway 

Hence the addage "lord when i die, don't let my wife sell my tools for what I told her they cost"


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

It would be nice to be able to buy all the best clamps in one day, but I think like the DirtyDr says above, it isn't likely…

It has taken me over 20 years to collect what I have for good clamps, and I have quite a few, but the ones I use most are the Bessey K clamps (the ones before the Revo series). They are reliable.

I recently went through my shop and did a "tool cleanout", removing the unused items and some of the early cheaper clamps I have had for years are in a box waiting for the spring garage sale.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I started out using pipe clamps and gradually acquired bar
clamps. I have often found pipe clamps at yard sales for 
$5 or less each (sometimes a dollar or two), though I 
don't buy them anymore as I have plenty.

I bought K-body clamps a pair at a time. I still don't
have a lot of them, but I have enough to get things
done.

I bought 8 or 10 F-clamps at Harbor Freight some years
ago. They've worked out ok, though the metal pads
on some of the screws fell off, rendering the clamps
not much good for clamping wood. They were sold
with a "lifetime guarantee" and I think Harbor Freight
would exchange them, though I don't know if they 
carry that style anymore.

I've had my eye on Garrett Wade's 12" bar clamps priced
as low as $6.50 each. I think that's a good deal, but
they are only available in the one size unfortunately.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Patience + Craigslist = Bessey ! at the price you can be happy with.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

I recently ordered this box of a dozen pipe clamps off Amazon. They're 10 bucks cheaper now than when I ordered them. Grrrr…

http://www.amazon.com/Denali-4-Inch-Clamp-Fixture-12-pack/dp/B000NDHN90/ref=sr_1_15?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1351875204&sr=1-15

If you have a 3/4" pipe threader or a neighbor who does like me, a 10 foot length of pipe at Menards is like 12 bucks. For around 100 bucks, you can have 12 solid pipe clamps of different lengths.

Also, in terms of an all around clamping strategy, the usefulness of cauls cannot be overstated. Using the right kinds of cauls can make even a crappy HF or Northern Tools clamp work quite well.

Rich


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

Adding to the fray:

Agree that the go-to clamps in my shop are the REVOs. I only have 4, but I will probably get at least 4 more. Nothing like a great parallel clamp. Expensive, and worth it.

But beyond that, I think cheaper clamps work fine. The HF F and aluminum bar clamps work fine for me. I have some pipe clamps, which also work fine.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

Pony pipers (3/4") are still my favorite…I have quite a few Bessey K's but for the price, I have to say they are WAY over rated.

3/4" black pipe is cheap and threaded on each end (i.e. 2 clamps per pipe)...cut what length you want from each end (lack of threads on the other end don't matter…you only need them on the "head end"). if you know a plumber he will be able to cut threads on the pieces you didn't want.

for fine work, scraps work great to eliminate marring on the edges.


----------



## Steve63 (Oct 24, 2012)

It is nice that the Harbor Frieght clamps are cheap, but I have had the handle break off of about 3 of them now. Maybe I am clamping too tight? But I wouldn't think that I should be stronger than the clamp is.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

Which type of HF clamp?


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

*Ask an Englishman what kind of cramps (see, we even spell it differently) *

Years ago, I remember reading a woodworking book from England, and thinking… "I hope the author is OK!" ;^)

Folks, one of the things to remember about clamps, as well as cramps, is that it's all about the use…

Pipe clamps are great, and economical, for large panel glue-ups, but some situations, like doors and frame and panel sides, make parallel clamps seem like they've sprung from gates of heaven. On the same token, anyone who's ever tried to glue up a 6+ foot sideboard with iron pipe clamps, alone, knows why aluminum track clamps can be great! Sometimes, the ticket is a wooden handscew, others, it might be an F clamp…

The good of all this is that both the high and low-end stuff is out there when we need them… A high-end clamp can always do the job of the cheapie, but not the other way around.

So… at least a few good ones are handy to have, but the cheapies are great for certain mass-quantity situations. If you're only buying a few, I personally suggest the better examples of the type you require, then decide from there…


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

My advice is to pick up 1 or 2 Jorgensen parallel clamps every few months when you are at Home Depot and have some spare change. That way you don't have to drop $500 all at once. It may take a year or two, but eventually you will have a nice collection.

I really like the quality and they are made in the US.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

That is indeed the plan… I have the following CabinetMasters:


48" = 4
36" = 3
24" = 2

Then I have several Jorgensen F-Style in 24" and 12". Most of my HF shorter clamps have been relegated to holding sheets of plywood together to keep them at straight as possible while standing on end. I do have a couple of the 36" HD Pittsburg clamps that seem to be holding up. I also have 4-12" Adjustable Jorgensen Handscrew clamps.

So far, so good. I still would like to pick up 1-3 more 36" Cabinet Masters, as those seem to be the most versitile for what I have been building. Those 48"rs are good when you need'em, but they are not the easiest to handle for sure.


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

like this puppy here…looks nice and strong


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

$192. for this set-up
Ya know…looking at these clamps, and reading what they are made about, I can see $50 ea.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I have some of those Jorgenson parallel clamp/spreaders and
some old Bessey k-body ones. The Jorgensons are longer,
so I don't use them for the same things. The Jorgensons
have larger faces and good handles for big hands, but if you
aren't careful in how you handle them, the heads will manage
to jam tight together and can be awful hard to get
apart. This is not nearly as much of an issue with the 
k-body clamps.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I've really been contemplating starting to buy the 7200 series of Jorgensens just due to the number of cutting boards I plan on making and the fact that they are really nice and sturdy. Main reason is that I really like the handle design, I have two clamps from the 1800's that have the same handle and they make tightening up a wide cutting board really easy. Woodworkingshop.com has them the cheapest of anyone else I can find so I have 2 24" and 1 36" sitting in a cart with a bunch of sandpaper waiting for some spare cash to come along.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

after spending way too much money on just about every kind of new and old clamp known to man, I realized that one can never own enough and buying new would break my bank but at least I knew each species of clamps potential worth new and have bought used clamps at auctions since.


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

I set-up shopping carts all the time, it's like a Santa list.
They always seem to remember my cart is just sitting and hound me via email to buy…scavangers


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

wouldn't it make sense to buy a few (4) 36" and just use them for the small stuff too…I mean if I get big I can always run em' smaller.
They may get in the way for small stuff though


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Maybe…

Sometimes big clamps get in the way or apply funky stresses from the bars wanting to follow gravity. When they don't, sure!


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Steve,
I think that 36" is doable most of the time and that size would/should probably be the most populous in the shop (at least for the small furniture builds that I like). And with a workbench that is ~30" wide, they do not really get in the way, IMO. One pair of 24" Cabinet Masters is probably enough, just enough to hold a small glue up above the surface so you can attach your other short 12"/24" f-syle/3700 clamps to complete the glueup. The 48"s are obviously for blanket chests and the like.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I have several 36" heavy duty clamps and I tend to find them heavy to work with and too long, for a lot of what I'm doing 24" seems to be the greater go to size. Not many cutting boards, platters, chairs, stools, benches are much wider then 18" making 24 a better size. I will have a 30" tabletop glueup next year that I'll need to improvise on but even the dressers I'm building will be under 24" wide, I will need some 48s and 60s for the widths. Rough will be needing 3-4 clamps long enough to make a king sized head and footboard. 
4 each of the 24, 36, 48, and 60 would be really nice in the 7200 series. After that smaller heavy and regular duty clamps should be fine enough.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I may be the only one who thinks this way but bear with me. When I decided to buy some Jorgensen parallel jaw clamps, I only bought the 48" ones BECAUSE I can use them on a 6×12" box as well as a cabinet or wide glue up. They look a little silly on a tiny box but I saved a lot vs buying several different lengths.


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

No your not…That's what I thought.
Why buy 6", 12", 24"...whatever, when I can buy a bunch of 36" or 40-whtevr" and use them as the smaller clamps also right?


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

they may get in the way though, so some smaller ones are also a good idea, too. HA


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

wtf, who knows.
I just want some K bodies


----------



## wunderwoods (Aug 26, 2012)

It is true you can never have too many clamps, but that only applies to the good ones. You can have way too many crappy clamps. I had a fire last year that gave me a fresh start with all of my tools and the only ones I have bought are QuickGrips for a helping hand, Bessey f-style for a helping hand with more power, and Bessey Revo's for the glue-ups.
If I have to use anything besides parallel clamps for gluing up panels I instantly get mad. The parallel clamps just work. The Revo's are awesome. If you have flat, straight boards with good jointed edges all you need is some glue and the panels come out great - no biscuits, cauls or other supplies needed.
Since my fire, I have kept a list of items that I have bought and the order I bought them. I thought this would be a good barometer to post on my blog for others trying to decide what to purchase. After the obvious items like planer, jointer and table saw the Bessey's were right there. I thought the K-body's were good and the Revo's are even better.
The price is difficult to take, but it only upsets me once. Bad clamps upset me every time.

A quick question for everyone (at least you clamp user's). Of those that have mentioned that pipe clamps are acceptable or OK, do you also have parallel clamps? My assumption is that once you use the better clamps on a regular basis and without respect to cost that your view of pipe clamps won't be so rosy.


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

In my old shop I had dozens of pipe clamps and they frustrated me.
I never had enough face pressure.
didn't reach the pressure points.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I was at HF today and they have some black and grey squeeze clamps that looked pretty good so I got a couple long ones. Sometimes you only have one hand and these looked like good ones for a third hand. I like the blue HF clamps. I have dozens of them complimented by several bar clamps and my glue-ups are a breeze.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I agree with Tedstor, "HF pipe and F clamps are inexpensive and work well." Just stay away from their "Quick clamps".


----------



## wunderwoods (Aug 26, 2012)

RussellAP, rance and others that find HF clamps and pipe clamps to be sufficient,

Do you also own or have you used parallel clamps and still find the less expensive clamps to be sufficient. I think it would help this discussion to know what everybody uses and has used so we can get a good comparison. I am open to using a less costly clamp if it performed as well as the higher priced clamps, but I haven't found that yet. I think it is safe to say that we are all looking for the magic combination of awesomeness and less-expensiveness.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

I use right angle clamps alot when making boxes and other box like structures. I find the 12 inch and 6 inch clamps very useful in that vein. I have a number of the larger ones but, in truth, I find myself reaching for the 1 footers more often than not.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

gfadvm: "...When I decided to buy some Jorgensen parallel jaw clamps, I only bought the 48" ones BECAUSE I can use them on a 6×12" box as well as a cabinet or wide glue up…."

That is my reasoning behind my decision that 36" is optimum length. The 48"rs force me to move/angle my workbench and/or project setup to use them more often than not. The 36"rs don't exceed the width of my workbench that much, and as you said, these clamps can frequently be used for smaller projects/glue-ups.

I do believe that having "some" quick-squeeze is a good thing, though my mistake was buying the very cheap HF versions but that at least got me started with clamps. I do have a pair of HD 36" Pittsburgh squeeze-clamps that seem to be of much higher quality than the HF low end stuff. To tell the truth, besides wanting to pick up more 36" Cabinet Masters, I would also like to at least 4 12" Irwin Quick-Grips (from HD) for temporary use when setting up a larger glue-up.

Quick-grips and/or squeeze clamps have their uses, but I do not trust them for "stand alone" use without other clamping methods. Maybe that is just me…


----------



## Mikeleg (Nov 1, 2012)

My local woodworking school has had great success with these
http://www.busybeetools.com/categories/Clamps/Clamps/Pipe-Clamps/


----------



## AlanBienlein (Jan 29, 2011)

A quick question for everyone (at least you clamp user's). Of those that have mentioned that pipe clamps are acceptable or OK, do you also have parallel clamps? My assumption is that once you use the better clamps on a regular basis and without respect to cost that your view of pipe clamps won't be so rosy

Yes I use 3/4" pipe clamps along with 3' and 4' I beam bar clamps and wouldn't trade them for the bessy style k body revos or any other brand of that style clamp.

I was all set to get some after reading about other people using them and reading the reviews but when I finaly got to use some in a cabinet shop that I was working at I realized they sucked. I didn't like the fact it seemed that you had to hold the head in place when you tighten them and if you didn't put enough downward pressure on the on the handle while tightening they would never grip the bar.

Then there's the problem of the extra length of unused bar extending on the very side your trying to work from when you use the clamps.

So to answer your question my view of bar clamps is quite rosy compared to the bessy k body style clamps.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Scott, when I need an 'F' clamp, the HF ones are great. I have used expensive cabinet clamps too. They serve their purpose. If I can afford the dings from the clamps, I often use F clamps because they are less expensive. If I have a finished surface on a large piece, I prefer a cabinet clamp.

Many kinds of clamps for different purposes. But my all around clamp is the HF 'F' clamp. Especially the new ones with the rubber grip handle on the screw.

Alan, my aversion to using pipe clamps is that they are often too heavy and bulky for what I do. I've used them, but Only when other better solutions are not available.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I've never used these, but the style has been around for a long,
long time. These ones are sold by Grizzly.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

Yes, I use bar or pipe clamps with parallel clamps. I use the parallel clamps as the primary clamps, typically something like 3 under, 2 over and then fill in with the bar and/or pipe clamps to get everything nice and snug. I find myself reaching for the parallel clamps first in almost every glue up. When I run out of parallel clamps, I usually go to my bar clamps next, and pipe clamps last, but my pipe clamps are the longest clamps I have, so sometimes, I need to start there.


----------



## wunderwoods (Aug 26, 2012)

AlanBienlein,
Thanks for the response. I think this really helps the conversation. Knowing that you worked in a cabinet shop where you personally used the parallel clamps every day and thought they sucked helps give us some perspective. I, too, have similar issues with the parallel clamps, but don't find them to be such a deal-breaker. The Bessey's would benefit from grabbing better without the angled pressure. Jet has tried to overcome that with their version that has a spring latch. The latch seemed to work well in my limited time using them (only a couple of glue-ups). The Jet clamps did seem to be quite heavy, though, which can really add up on a big panel.

I, also, sort of agree with you on the bars extending toward the user. They seem to be in the way with longer bars, but I like that the parallel clamps end up lined up on one side and can stand up on their sides. I found this very useful when I did a lot of gluing in a small shop, since they took up much less space. It seems like no matter what clamps we are using they are sticking out somewhere.

Do the bar and pipe clamps that you mentioned stay flat, meaning can you get flat glue-ups without using cauls or having to alternate which side you put the clamps on? That seems to be the biggest benefit to me with the parallel clamps. I can put them all on one side and the panel stays flat. I don't feel the need to even check the glue-up for flatness, let alone do anything about it, like flipping a clamp to the other side or loosening and tightening certain clamps. I haven't found a non-parallel clamp that gives me that piece of mind. It seems like every glue-up with a pipe clamp includes time to check the flatness with a straight edge and make adjustments.

Last, but not least, Alan, if you have found a less expensive clamp that works as well or better than any other clamps out there, show us a picture or give us more details on them. I would be right there in line with you to buy some. You can never have too many good clamps.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Those bar clamp heads are a useful addition to any shop. They might not get much use, but when you need a clamp that's 12' long, you'd be glad of them.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I have collected a lot of clamps in just a few years. But I've waited until I find a real deal. I usually post them someplace here. Waiting and looking around is definately worth the effort.

I obtained 28 twelve inch bessy F clamps for 99 cents each. Missmarked at a salvage store. Someone hit the .99 instead of 9.99 on the stamp maker. So, $28 instead of $280.

I got 4 Jorgensen parallel clamps ( 48" and 96") for half price by bringing a Menards coupon (a store we don't have on the east coast) to a home depot. They honored it.

I picked up two 6' and two 4 ft. Bailey parallel clamps at an off price outlet. They were priced at $10 each.

12 12" and 36" deep throat no name F clamps at a salvage store for 3.99 each. They've been functional.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

I always ask for clamps for x-mas. You may not have many now, but buy a clamp here and a clamp there and over the years you'll have a few. Also, always get your clamps from one sorce after you found a clamp you like, that way you'll have a nice matching set. They are hard to afford, but after a couple years you'll have plenty.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I just did a glue up of 6 cedar 1×4's. I have a jig that I use to keep the boards up about 2 inches from the workbench. It allows me to sneak a couple bar clamps on the underside in the middle.

I use the bar clamps for the main strength of the glue up, and really you don't have to torque it to 100 lbs, 20 25 lbs is plenty. Then I use the HF F-style clamp to fill in where more pressure is needed.

The key for me getting flat glue-ups is to plane and join each board to perfection and squareness plus I like to sandwich the work in three places to keep it straight while drying. I use plastic wrap or packing tape to insulate the wood from glue.

I think it turned out pretty well using cheap clamps. Really can't justify spending 100's% more for clamps. I'm not saying that some of you may have a use for them where mine would fall short, I'm just saying that sometimes a clamp is a clamp.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Loren, no offense, but I would never use a clamp like that. I would tire in about a half a second having to slide that little bar every half a turn of the screw. I hate things like that.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

"...I obtained 28 twelve inch bessy F clamps for 99 cents each. Missmarked at a salvage store. Someone hit the .99 instead of 9.99 on the stamp maker. So, $28 instead of $280…."

Whatever lets you sleep at night… I am not sure I have the stomach for that one… Just sayin'


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Craftsman on the lake, you can actually sleep at night with your 99c clamps?

Didn't they get suspicious when you dropped 28 clamps on the conveyor belt?

(Dang! pipped at the post by HM)

And Rance, that photo Loren added should have the head at the last hole on the left - no sliding of the bar necessary.


----------



## AlanBienlein (Jan 29, 2011)

Scott Wunder,
Here is a picture of my clamp collection.


















As for panel glue ups I've never used cauls as there isn't any need to if your boards are jointed properly. I only put my clamps from the bottom. I made a jig to hold my clamps upright while doing glue ups. The bar clamp on the right is the style I prefer and are my go to clamps for panel or door glue ups.









And if the panels start to slip a little I use a couple of spring clamps to keep them aligned till the pipe/bar clamps are tight.









As far as f clamps go I'll keep on buying the harbor freight ones. The handles provide superior grip to anything else I've used lately and I can by atleast two if not three for the price of one of the other name brands for the same performance! I included and orange jorgy just for comparison.









I wish I knew of an inexpensive bar clamp. I'm still kicking myself 11 years later for not getting more of the "I" beam bar clamps in the one photo. They were free.

If I had to chose one it would be the 3/4" HF pipe clamps. I've found them to work just as good as the jorgy's that I have. As for "F" clamps its the HF ones hands down but only up to the 18" length. Any thing longer than that would be the heavier duty ones that Home Depot sells for 24" and longer.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

I've not done too many panel glue ups, so perhaps my thinking will change if I do, but I've never had a problem in assembling anything where I felt that not having the right clamp caused something to get messed up. I've had problems not having enough clamps, but never not having the right clamps.

I look at those parallel clamps and nothing jumps out about them to justify their cost. Just getting 2 of them would run close to $100. I have a lot of things I'd rather spend that money on. Perhaps some day my thinking will change, but I rather doubt it.

Along this same line, I wanted to make a magazine rack once and was watching a Wood Whisperer video where Marc made one. He was doing a glue up and using a bunch of those parallel clamps. I was like "Jebus, that's $300-500 worth of clamps he's using!"

Rich


----------



## wunderwoods (Aug 26, 2012)

Alan,

Thanks for getting on those photos, I feel like I know you already (or at least your shop). The stands to hold your clamps off of the table are nice. On of the problems I had with pipe clamps was stability and your stands look like they would help with that problem. They also want to twist sometimes when tightening and it looks like they would help with that too. If not, I bet you could make a slight adjustment to the stands to keep the pipes from twisting. Nice work!

Those bar clamps do look more promising than the pipe clamps. You said that you will use them first, what do you like better about the beam clamp as compared to the pipe clamp?


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I have 16 of the Jorgensen cabinet clamps and vastly prefer them over pipe clamps. Panel glue ups go together without fuss when using the parallel clamps. I would estimate that I can do glue ups in 20% less time since purchasing these.

Pipe clamps tend to flex the boards being clamped and have to be alternated top and bottom to offset this issue. A mallet is usually needed to knock the panel flat against the pipes. They mar the wood unless cauls or rubber jaw pads are used and they don't have the throat depth of a cabinet clamp and cannot be placed across each other.

The Jorgensen's are expensive (though slightly cheaper than the Bessey clamps) but I just wait until the local stores have them on sale for $5.00 off then I buy 2 or 4.


----------



## AlanBienlein (Jan 29, 2011)

Scott,

I"ve found the majority of the problem with the pipe clamps twisting while you tighten them is that the pipe isn't screwed tightly into the clamp. I've found that once the pipe is tighten that problem goes away.

There are two reasons that I prefer the beam clamp over the pipe clamp. The first is the handle is larger and is easier to grip. The second reason is length. The I beam clamps I have are 3' and 4' in length were as the pipe clamps are 5' and 10'.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

I built my clamp collection over many years and have several different styles and sizes. There is no shelf life on clamps. Some are piss poor, some are OK and some are great. Most of the time the quality is directly proportionate to the price. Sometimes you get a diamond in the rough. My Besseys and Gross Stabils are my go to clamps. I have 24 of them in assorted sizes.( Bessey bought out Gross Stabil the German clamp mfg) When I run out of those, I move to pipe, F style or whatever else is left. One tip, you can buy pipe unions and make longer clamps from smaller ones when needed. A 3/4" union or coupling is a whole lot cheaper than a set of fixtures and a 6' length of black gas pipe. One of my favorite "specialty" clamps is an 11" reach F style clmp from Peachtree Woodworking for glue ups to reach way in to the center when the need arises. They were pretty reasonable and work great. They hang on the rack most of the time, but they are there when nothing else will work. I bought 6 of them over a 3 year period.. I actually have two large Record Sash clamps er… cramps too *renners*. Good stuff. I had a "buy a clamp a week" program a couple of years back. I took my lunch to work every day instead of eating out and saved enough money each week to but a Bessey each week or so. Worked for me, it might work for you Steve 6678. Bessey or Jet or Jorgenson parallel clamps will save you time and up the quality of your work. They did for me. Be patient and get one or a few good clamps at a time. Eventually you will have what you need. (But maybe not necessarily what you want)


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Alanbeinlein: you can buy shorter length of black gas pipe than 5", or just hack saw them to your desired length. Only drawback… only one threaded end on each clamp so you could not lengthen them with couplers.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Yee haw!... The LOML just bought me that "final" 4th 36" Cabinet Master at HD yesterday while we were shopping. At this point I am feeling that I have a rather complete set for all my needs. Additionally, I do not envision building anything that would require 60" clamps, but I do not want to say such things too loudly and end up jinxing myself *;-)*


4 of 48" CMs
4 of 36" CMs
2 of 24" CMs
4 of 24" series #3700 Jorgensens
4 of 12" series #3700 Jorgensens
4 of 12" Screw Clamp Jorgensens
4 of 5" Spring Clamps
2 of 36" HD Pittsburg bar quick clamps from HF (these actually seem to hold up)
and a dwindling handful of the really cheap 12-24" HF squeeze clamps (now relegated to clamping sheet goods together for vertical storage, until they fail)


----------



## AlanBienlein (Jan 29, 2011)

Woodbum,
Back when I purchased these clamps I needed the 5' length. Only just recently I cut one in half so I could add onto two of the 5 footers to get the length I needed.These are the couplings I use and they are located in the elctrical section.


















I also prefer the galvanized pipe over the black pipe. I went with the 3/4" ridgid conduit in the electrical section also.


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

I helped a old timer move his shop a long time ago, and he had some huge machines, 12"? i think Jointer, huge Drum belt sander 3' wide, massive planer…and so on..
He had a big collection of clamps, mostly all I-beam, orange in color, hundreds, really…hundreds.
Wow, I may have asked about obtaining them, and I think he said he bit the bullet and outfitted the shop in one fell swoop, I guess like a loan, or maybe he had doe, I don't know. Nice clamps, but they were heavy.


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

This set of Bessey Clamps is $2020.
http://www.amazon.com/Bessey-MDR-69-Woodworking-Seller-Clamp/dp/B0009RLLZ2/ref=sr_1_20?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1352081571&sr=1-20&keywords=clamps


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

My non-WW friends walk into my shop and are amazed that I have about 30 clamps of various shapes and sizes. Little do they know that I would be happy with about 5x that many, and I wish I could more better quality clamps. Oh well, I get what I can and make do with what I got.


----------



## yrob (May 26, 2008)

I have Bessey K body revo clamps. I like them a lot. I am considering buying Jorgensen cabinet masters but they are more expensive (they do look massively build. I like the wood handles for example ). For now I have enough clamps for the projects I do e(4×36", 4×24") even if this means having to do one glue up at a time but thats ok since I am not a professional cabinet maker time is no object for me. I also have a number of pipe clamps and F clamps. I n the long term, I am hoping to add to my clamp collection slowly, like one clamp every other month when I happen to have spare money..


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

This is where the …
Where to put my shop (business) money comes into play.

I am running a business, I just started out, but I can be hurt by not being able to do multiple glue-ups…getting things done in a timely manner.
I need a Band Saw, I should invest in bits, some jigs…etc.
BUT, I have no where near enough clamps, and clamps are becoming a frustrating hassle for me.
Where do I invest the next $1000


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

>And Rance, that photo Loren added should have the head at the last hole on the left - no sliding of the bar necessary.

Renners, that makes sense, now that you say it. The OTHER end would be the one to be moved along the bar.

Craftsman on the lake. I get my 12" HFs for less than $4 I believe. So $0.99 sounds about right at a thrift store. I'd bet they were just not woodworkers and did not know their value. Maybe they should have marked them $2.50. I'd sleep just fine if I saw them for $0.99. And I'd buy all 28.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

One of the old local cabinet makers has more clamps then I can really wrap my head around. Last time I was over he was working on making turkey platters from 2" thick cherry in various widths. To clamp them up he uses 24" I beam clamps and had about 20 of them sitting there. His walls and under his benches are filled with clamps.

Me, I just passed up on the clamps I mentioned I was looking at above for a possible, fingers crossed here, bargain on some Wilton bar clamps. The ad seems too good to be true but the seller is amazon so who knows. I'll find out thurs or fri and post up either a serious brag pic or a disappointed post.


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

I just saw 2 CRAFTEX, never heard of them, K bodys, on Craigslist, 2 for $50, look like 36"


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

If I was ever going to do a smash and grab raid at a tool shop, it would be for that Bessey clamp rack.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

"I am running a business, I just started out, but I can be hurt by not being able to do multiple glue-ups…getting things done in a timely manner."

Thoroughly think about your glue choices, as well as your prep and assembly processes.

Some glues require more time than others. While you should wait longer before further milling or manhandling, properly prepared panels, under decent temperature and humidity conditions, glued with Titebond III can come out of the clamps in as little as 30 minutes.

There might be situations where a well placed brad, spot of super glue, or even blue tape, can eliminate a clamp.


----------



## TexasChris (Oct 22, 2012)

Anyone have any experience with the peachtree clamps? I'm debating whether I should buy the Bessey Corner clamps or the ones offered by peachtree.


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

This what happened to me today with out having adequit (spelled wrng) clamps.
I couldn't assemble a footboard because I was minus 1 3/8" of clamp.
This clamp is supposed to be a 60" but it only clamps up to 56"


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Ways to do that cheaply, in no particular order:

- A ratchet strap, or two, with wood or cardboard padding on the edges
- A block screwed to the end of the bench, and a spreader pushing the work against the block.
- Two blocks, screwed to the bench or lumber, with the work wedged between
- Stand it on end and weight it
- Shrink wrap
- Drawbore and pin the mortises
- Rope and a turnbuckle
- Several shorter clamps "daisy chained" 
- A sling around the end, drawn tight with a clamp

Of course, long clamps are ideal, but there's a lot of ways to do things.


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

NICE!
Excellent!
Of course, a few of those crossed my mind…
I think I'll drop some change and get a few Besseys or Jorg's because I have a head board to do as well, it's big.
Thanks Barry


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Steve,

We've ALL been there!


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

"Anyone have any experience with the peachtree clamps? I'm debating whether I should buy the Bessey Corner clamps or the ones offered by peachtree."

Chris,

I have (2) each Bessey WS-3 and WS-6, used at most, twice, in like new condition.

http://www.coastaltool.com/clamps_vises/bessey/bews.htm

Since I NEVER use them, I'll toss them out for all four clamps for $95 + actual shipping. I'm pretty sure I can get them into an $11.35 USPS Priority Mail Flat Rate box.

PM me if you're interested.

If Chris doesn't want these, they're up for grabs… PM me.


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow…ws-6 go for $70 each


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

I guess I could use my vise and dogs, with added blocking, to tighten up the footboard for now


----------



## ozzy (Nov 22, 2007)

I've been working wood for close to twenty five years. I still have the orginal six pipe clamps I started out with. Thats all I could afford. Only in the last five years have I Invested in Bessys and Jorgensons. I now have about thirty of the them, ranging from eighteen inches to thrity six inches. I need to get a set of forty eights to complete my sets. I also have about a dozen harbor freight bar clamps that I seldom use, but I have them in case I need them. Along with this I have about a dozen Irvin quick clamps that really come in handy. I added the Bessy corner clamps a few years ago when I was building some cabinets, they came in real handy. Oh, did I mention I also have the two sets of face frame clamps and a variety of c clamps. Yes I have quite a few clamps but I use them almost weekly on something or other and I am glad I spent the money for them. Clamps are something that you just have to have if you want to do several projects or peices of projects completed. I just bite the bullet from time to time and buy one or two. Clamps, you just can't have enough of them.


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

These should help with my footboard, and headboard!

Bessey KR3.560 60-inch K Body REVO Fixed Jaw Parallel Clamp, 2-Pack

$116.62 free shipping


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

what's the difference between Bessey "K" body Revo and Vario


----------



## yrob (May 26, 2008)

Those of you who have problems with the bessey, are you talking about the K Body Juniors ? I never had any problem with the full fledged K-body. The junior version is not as well build and tend to have some of the problems you described.


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

not me…
I don't own any Bessey's…YET
Those are hopefully going to be my Primary clamps.
what's the difference between Bessey "K" body Revo and Vario, do you know?


----------



## yrob (May 26, 2008)

the k body revo is what i call the full fledged k body. it is better build.
the jaws are larger and the mechanism robust. its the pro version of the junior


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

The major change on the Bessey Vario K Body Revo is that the formerly fixed jaw can now be placed anywhere on the bar with a push of the top-located release button. This one innovation opens the door to a huge range of possibilities.

The variable jaw has two clamping surfaces that match the one on the moveable jaw. Both are 5-3/4"-tall, 2"-wide, 3-3/4" above the bar and 3/4" to either side of the bar. Both clamping surfaces on the variable jaws are fitted with the removable plastic covers.

The most noticeable visual difference in the new variable jaw is its thickness, measured parallel to the bar. This version is 2-3/8"-thick where the standard Revo fixed jaw is1-5/8"-thick. This extra thickness is due to the sophisticated plate and release mechanism that Bessey developed to make all this possible. Despite the quick release capability, the variable jaw locks onto the bar and stays square under the full 1500-LB pressure the Bessey Vario K Body Revo clamps can generate.


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

I have been using a bunch of Irwins that I got at a sale, did well for me, but at times I needed better stuff. I pick up a couple of good ones here and there. It will probably take me me a few more years to get all I need ( if thats even possible)


----------



## sixstring (Apr 4, 2012)

just realized what to do with the (4) 10' black pipe i have laying around… its pipe clamp shopping time.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

The Plano style glue presses may seem pricey, but they really make
glue-ups easy and you can stack glue-ups in them without the
whole thing going out of whack.

In terms of a business decision where you are looking at doing
a lot of glue-ups for a one-man shop, the Plano is worth looking
into. Having one can reduce your need for bar clamps
considerably.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

30 years ago when I was starting out in custom furniture I needed any kind of clamp I could get. Fortunately my parents were at the garage sale portion of their lives. For about 4 years or so they would occasionally show up with several clamps in hand. Usually they, and the person they bought them from, had no idea what they had, so I ended up with some fairly junky clamps and some fantastically wonderful ones as well. I've used them all over the years.
By the way, my dad would never spend more than a buck a clamp.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

I hope great clamps will follow you home


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

I bet this is what they gave Tommy Mac when he signed up for that show, lucky Tom.

Bessey MDR-69 Woodworking Top Seller Clamp Set
by Bessey
Be the first to review this item | Like (5)
List Price: $2,397.00
Price: $2,020.98


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Since this is a clamp thread, can someone explain what the advantages and uses of the wooden clamps have?
Like these Wooden clamps
And on that line of questioning, would the larger sizes be better? Say between 8" and 10" clamps?
I'm thinking of getting a couple.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

I have a set of two in each size from 8 - 12" I need a set of 4" clamps as well. They are very useful for holding small parts when routing, as they give you something to hold on to as you handle the piece. If you are working on the edge of a piece, they are useful for keeping the board from tipping as there is a wider base to keep it steady. Sometimes pieces are irregular, since you can adjust the jaws independently, they can get a better grip than parallel clamps. The wood makes them safer to use around spinning bits as it will only cut the surface rather than make flying shrapnel. The jaws are also non-marring.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I've found them incredibly handy for drilling the ends of boards on the drill press, I set one on a table put a piece of wood between the jaws and then clamp down. The jaws can then be clamped to the drill press table. Also use it for jointing small boards since I lack a proper workbench with appropriate vise.


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

they do hold boards really well for a simple plane


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

Ordered from Amazon, a 2pk of 60" Bessey Revo K Bodies, for $108.65
Decent price, free shipping

My new QUALITY Clamp Collection has Begun! yes-sah!


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't know if this is everywhere, but my local Menards has the Jorgensen parallel clamps on sale till Dec 2. The 24" is $21.99, the 36" is $27.99 and the 48" is $31.99.

Rich


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

that's a good price…good looking out Rich.


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

I live in Mass.
I went to Menards site, doesn't look like they're available online.
The closest store is in Ohio, ha


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

... that reminds me to search CL - again "bessey" you never know, they come time and again - for dirt cheap sometimes.


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

I check EVERYday…i never find much, I guess my area sucks, ha
Although, I bought my Jointer on Craig's, and have been VERY happy…The guy still has a Grizzly TS for sale, but it's 2hp, my next TS will have to be 3hp+


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Although they can still be up there in price woodworkingshop has some of the best prices I can find on the jorgensen I beam clamps. Found one place that was a buck less each but more expensive shipping. Also discovered there are a lot of coupon codes out there for free shipping for the site which makes them the cheapest. I now has a 24" bar clamp coming my way in the next week. 
I tried ordering these http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001HWDRQY/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00 by wilton but made the discovery that they really aren't a 5 pack. Even talked to an amazon rep that claimed they were indeed 5 per pack though even the second shipment was only a 1 pack. Hopefully the refund will process soon but nothing ventured nothing gained. Funny part is that you would think it would be easy for them to fix their site but I first discovered the problem about 2 weeks ago and reconfirmed the problem with them 5 days ago and they still haven't fixed the site.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Like I was saying…....

Craiglist Everett. WA. I counted 20 tradesman bessey's on the front and there must be 15 - 18 on the backside Plus the bessey rack







only one photo. They have been sitting there for two days now. He is asking $300.00 That is less than $10.00 each.

[email protected]


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't have a lot of clamps and definelty never enough, but I just buy one or two at a time and they are slowly building up…

I must admit though I the higher quality clamps are just over all well "higher quality" 

speaking of that I do need a few more sash clamps.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

I hope by now, you have found what you're looking for.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I had to make the exact same decision when I started and bought a great pile of record clamps since then I have a pile of wooden clamps some besseys and a whole pile more inc G clamps etc,mostly record.I would advise you to buy the best you can afford.
IMHO I think the records while they don't look as fancy as Besseys work actually better ( more cramping force) Alistair


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

got a 2pk of 60" Bessey Revo K-body
tried em' out today clamping a foot board. nice clamping strength and parallel.
I will be ordering more as I see them on sale and such.
I want to get some Bessey F clamps, especially deep reach.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Fortunately, I have a good supply of clamps now that I have been woodworking for over 50 years. I accumulated them by collecting them one or two at a time, by finding used but good ones, and by looking for deals. I have 12 large 48" Jorgensen Bar clamps which are great for laminating up boards but are too heavy and cumbersome for a lot of furniture work so I bought 12 Harbor Freight 36" "F" clamps for lighter work. I find them to be ideal for that purpose. I also have a good many 12" Jorgensen "F" clamps, but for one project I needed more. I again bought the Harbor Freight 12" "F" clamps and have been happy with them. And then there are all of the assorted "C" clamps I have accumulated. None of my clamps, however, are plastic except for some tiny model maker's clamps where mild pressure and light weight are needed.

One thing many that are relatively new at gluing do is squeeze a glue joint with all their might. This is really not necessary and it can squeeze out so much glue out you end up with a "glue starved" joint that reduces strength. Years ago when I was building my full size homebuilt airplane (a Stolp "Starduster") I put a lot of effort into learning about gluing. Its funny that when you realize your life depends on a joint you try to do it right. I found that the object of clamping is to pull the two parts together and to squeeze out excess glue. But you can squeeze out too much glue as I noted above. I usually snug up a glued joint with moderate pressure and let the glue slowly ooze out over 10 or 15 minutes. I then add some additional clamp pressure but don't tighten with all my strength.

If you really want to learn and understand gluing from a strength point of view, I recommend getting one of the gluing technical manuals offered by the Experimental Aircraft Association (EAA).

So far, I have never had a properly made and glued joint fail.

Planeman


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

I clamped up my footoard 58" with the NEW 60" Bessey Revo K-Body Clamps, and got MAJOR deflection, (like a banana) from the rails. It took my 3"x3" footboard legs out of 90 deg. with the footboard rail. I had a noticeable out of flat clamp pressure on the leg to the rail.
It pushed it together out of square.
Dissapointed, yes…turned off from Bessey, not yet.
I just do not understand why a BRAND NEW, reviewed, talked into product would clamp my perfectly square, glued-up and drying, project, all ********************ed up.
They are Bessey's…
Mad!


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Did you apply too much pressure and did you alternate which sides the clamps were on? It can be very easy to over tighten.


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

I had them BOTH laying flat, which is average for a 5" spread.
I started tightening slow and seen the bars going bow and arrow from the beginning.


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

I tried to back off, but I could have taped it tighter than that at that point.


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

What i am getting at is as soon as I started turning the tightening handle the bar started deflecting and taking the squared legs (out) of square (.)


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

Most Helpful Customer Reviews
3 of 3 people found the following review helpful
5.0 out of 5 stars Bessy bar clamps puts the strangle hold on the competition August 15, 2000
By A Customer
By far, Bessy clamps beats the competition. You cannot buy a better clamp of this type (or any type for that matter) than a Bessy. The design allows positive, firm pressure to be placed on the working surface. The oversized wooden handles allow just the right amount of torque to be used without busting your knuckles


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Right now Menard's has the Jorgenson cabinet masters on sale. 48" $32; 24" $22. On sale till 12-2


----------

